# Washington County - Report



## Marlin_444 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey All:

Anybody having any luck out around Hazard Road / Ohoopee Church?

We had about 8 folks out to hunt this past wekend and only had a couple deer seen. 

Headed back out Friday evening after work for another couple days of "Stick-N-String" action.

Give us a Report!

Have a Good'n.


----------



## BrianP (Sep 13, 2007)

I Hunt in Washington County near Warthen and between 2 of us on 1800 acres we only saw 1 doe.  Only got to hunt Sat morning though, we ended up gator hunting sat night.  I checked my trail cam and looks like the most activity last week was between 2:30pm- 7:30pm.  We will be back this weekend and will definitely hunt the evening this time.  Any acorns this year on your land?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Washington County*

Good Deal!

My buddy from Marietta is headed out this morning, hope he does not get stuck in a muddy ditch out on Hazard Road... 

How did that Gator Hunt go?  

The Pin Oaks are dropping like crazy thanks for some very fat squrrils hoping from tree to tree, by my #2 stand.

I gotta get down outta #1 to check out a couple Monster White Oaks this weekend and I'll advise.

Have a Good One!


----------



## BrianP (Sep 14, 2007)

Gator hunt went good we got a 6 footer.  Here are some pictures.  Not the biggest, but was still fun.  

I am going to check this weekend for White Oaks.  I didn't have my binoculars last weekend and none on the ground.  We are heading doing tonight and hunting through Sunday Morning, Good Luck & hope you buddy doesn't get stuck!


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 14, 2007)

*nice  gator*

bp  where you get your gator   ???????????????
        what co. ????????
    w/t


----------



## bait man (Sep 27, 2007)

Is that a rare lake lanier gator???


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2007)

Been outta touch, who nis seeing what in Washington County?

Gonna either be there or up in the Mountains making a "Bear Run"...

Have a Good One!


----------



## dixiegirl (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey 444,this is Mel,im one of the local guys in the club with ya....you know the guys with the shelter on the camper,well just to let you know we went over this weekend and cut the grass in the camping area, cut the road going in,and planted food plot on right,right past the gate..didnt really do any scouting at the club ,but i have at the house..starting to see a few rubbed trees,Ithink the bucks are getting ready to start their stuff..my goats at the house were really cutting up this past weekend...always a sure sign it wont be long....im ready  will be camping at the club opening weekend....we really need to get some idea fri night  where everyone is gonna be hunting sat a.m...for safety reasons ..whatcha think...see ya soon


----------



## reflexman (Oct 7, 2007)

*rain for plots*

hey guys i got land in pringle 13 miles south of sandersville planted a couple of small plots mid september also took a big doe that afternoon deer were moving good for the heat any body near there got an idea on rainfall for my thirsty food plots thanks for any imput and good luck this season


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 16, 2007)

Alright, I'll be on number 1 this weekend...  

Let's go get'em boys!

See ya'll at camp!!!

Ron


----------



## BrianP (Oct 17, 2007)

This past weekend we saw a lot of activity at our club near Warthen, morning and evening.  The scrapes and rubs have picked up and acorns are dropping, mostly pin oaks.  One of the guys say a buck running does.  They otta be on the move especially with this cold front coming in. Good luck


----------



## craig88 (Oct 21, 2007)

killed a doe off old savannah this morning... kinda close to ohoopee and hazard. Hunted this evening in Wilkinson co. and didnt have any luck.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Washington County*

Scored on a doe 10/19 last day Muzzle Stuffer...

Scored yesterday on my 2nd doe... 

Horn hunting starts now... 

Good luck!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 24, 2007)

Which location did you get your other doe??

Congrats!


----------



## reflexman (Oct 27, 2007)

*whats goin on in washington county*

nobodys postin around riddleville whats up in this neck of the woods is the rut lookining early or late thanks for any imput


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2007)

I hunted several locations in Washington county over the last week near Deepstep and Warthen and just west of Sandersville. Everywhere I went I saw tons of buck sign acorns are very spotty I have found some white oak acorns on the ground my brother hunted them evening and morning and only caught a glimpse  of one deer. Water oaks are spotty but more prevalent than white oaks red oaks are about the same. I have heard from several other people in the Warthen area that bucks were seen chasing does. As for my success I have seen 1 8pt and the one horned deer that my brother saw and it was following a doe and grunting. my brother killed an 8 ptr. that was watching a spike chasing  a doe. I hunted Oconee WMA muzzleloader week and found white oaks dropping in several areas very heavy but saw no deer. Sunday morning on the tract of land in Warthen there was a large 8 pointer killed on the property next to it that the proccessor said would go 140 b&c and there was a 15 pointer at the proccessor sat morning


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Oct 28, 2007)

I hunted in Harrison Friday.  Saw 6 Fri, A.M., 3 bucks(1 shooter, 1 2 1/2 yo, one I couldn't tell)  three does.  Watched the 2 1/2 yo buck harassing the does.  Pre rut is definitely on.


----------



## reflexman (Oct 28, 2007)

*prosseser*

he guys what prosseser you using down near pringle harrison thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2007)

I hunted this afternoon and saw a doe  a spike and a 6pointer. Spike came in grunting following the doe the 6 ptr came in later and fed on acorns before going into the food plot both of them may have checked scrapes on their way in to the food plot found two scrapes on my way out that they were very close to


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 30, 2007)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sunday morning on the tract of land in Warthen there was a large 8 pointer killed on the property next to it that the proccessor said would go 140 b&c



Was that on Sheppard's or Hodge's.I saw a huge 8 point opening day of M/L week.But he would not stop long enough in that milkweed


----------



## Shane Dockery (Oct 31, 2007)

Ruttnbuck......

Is that Carl???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2007)

Shane Dockery said:


> Ruttnbuck......
> 
> Is that Carl???



NOPE


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 5, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> Was that on Sheppard's or Hodge's.I saw a huge 8 point opening day of M/L week.But he would not stop long enough in that milkweed[/QUOTE
> 
> On private land on the other side of me from you


----------



## reflexman (Nov 5, 2007)

*rut*

headin up this weekend hows the rut lookin in pringle area should be close thanks for imput


----------



## Brady's dad (Nov 6, 2007)

Rut was coming in this past weekend.  Couple does with tails pointing straight out and the smaller bucks were running does.  Should be full go about right now.   Sandersville.


----------



## reflexman (Nov 6, 2007)

*rut*

thanks bradys dad been workin like crazy tryin to pin point the rut thanks for the info were in pringle not far south of you i will head up on friday for weekend and maybe get lucky be safe and good hunting


----------



## Brady's dad (Nov 6, 2007)

Good luck to you.  This cold spell should get them going real good.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 7, 2007)

I went down last fri.Nov 9.That eve. I saw 1 small,year old doe with her 2 fawns that were just out of spots.I let them walk.The only clean shot I had was at her very skinny neck,and didn't want to chance it after working from midnight to noon then driving 3 hours.I was tard.
But that's the only deer seen by 6 of us for the weekend
Don't know what's going on.2 theories though.Our neighbors have out planted us on foodplots(easily done)Or one of our  members(cousin)was on the club by himself for 2 days and after we got there told us how good all of our stands were looking
We have very low hunting pressure around us,you get out there and bust thru the woods and the deer will walk a few hundred yards to our neighbors.
I'm not having any fun this year and am tired of kinfolk walking thru the woods and others who show up to hunt and not for the work days.Family or not,this is probably my last year there


----------



## LoveMyRifle (Nov 13, 2007)

I hunted the weekend of Oct 27th and again the weekend of Nov 10th.  Saw a few does the first weekend and took one just for the meat.

This last weekend I had a respectable 8 point walk right under me and I decided to let him walk.  The rack just didn't thrill me and I already had some meat in the freezer.  

Sunday morning I went ahead and took another doe ...just because.

I'm hunting over by Oconee a little ways north of 68.


----------



## reflexman (Nov 14, 2007)

*rut*

ruts on in my area of pringle up last weekend saw 5 bucks and four does heard buck grunting at first light turned out to be a big 8 point that i shot later big body as i was field dressing him a four point walked within 20 yards hocks were dark its on for sure in south washington county


----------



## RipTorn (Dec 4, 2007)

Jeff Raines said:


> Was that on Sheppard's or Hodge's.I saw a huge 8 point opening day of M/L week.But he would not stop long enough in that milkweed


Just curious:
Would that be Hodges property off Webster Rd?
We access our property from Mills-Lindsey School Rd, and that parcel adjoins some land owned by someone named Hodges. 

If that's near you, which processor are you using this year?
We used to go to Dreamland Processing in Linton, but they closed up shop this year.


----------



## BrianP (Dec 6, 2007)

We use Brantleys off HWY 102 just east of the Warthen gas station.  Heres his # 478-552-4012


----------



## reflexman (Dec 6, 2007)

hey guys anybody know of a prossesor near wrightsville were in pringle nothin around there that i know of nov 11th shot a big 8 point i quartered him up and caped him out then took him to taylor taxidermy in wrightsville but he didnt know of a prossesor either thanks for any info


----------



## DEERFU (Dec 6, 2007)

theres one in riddlevile. i think its called south riddle deer prossesing. located on south riddle rd


----------



## reflexman (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks deerfu39 for prossesor info thats not far from me in pringle


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 8, 2007)

Had a Dozen Does come in on me this AM around 10:00....

Couldn't resist taking one since Momma said we need more Ground for the Freezer... 

I hunt off Hazard Road, in the Ohooppee Church area...

Get back out there and hunt!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 8, 2007)

*2nd doe...*



Shane Dockery said:


> Which location did you get your other doe??
> 
> Congrats!



Sorry Shane... Did not mean to ignore yah...  

I took the 2nd one off #2 also, it was a a stand up and shoot behind the tree...  

Having some fun now!!!


----------



## S-Balentine (Dec 10, 2007)

does anyone know anything about heartland preserve in norris town in emanuel county?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nope... Not me...


----------



## reflexman (Dec 11, 2007)

hey guys what do you think was peak rut this year in washington county ?


----------



## deepstep (Dec 11, 2007)

reflexman said:


> hey guys what do you think was peak rut this year in washington county ?



if you could not tell the peak your probably in the same boat as myself. too many does. noticed more of a "peak" 28 days after the early november rut.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 15, 2007)

Headiong down this evening...  I know it's gonna be Cold and Windy Tomorrow, but you never know when Mr. Big happens to walk by!

30 days left in the Southern Zone and I'll be in Bama 10 of those days!!!  

Hope to hit the RUT there!

Good Luck to everyone...

Merry Christmas...


----------



## jbarron (Dec 17, 2007)

reflexman said:


> hey guys what do you think was peak rut this year in washington county ?



I thought the rut peaked the first two weeks of gun season.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 17, 2007)

jbarron said:


> I thought the rut peaked the first two weeks of gun season.



Round end of October first week of November...  

If you are referring to my prior post, I am headed to Alabama for their Rut which springboards Christmas Week through 1st week of January around Tuscaloosa County (Northport)... 

Deer Season ends in Southern Zone January 15th. 

Get out and hunt!!!


----------



## reflexman (Dec 19, 2007)

hey marlin 444 im headin to bama with brother and brother inlaw mid january louisville should be on good luck


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Washington County & Bama*



reflexman said:


> hey marlin 444 im headin to bama with brother and brother inlaw mid january louisville should be on good luck



Hey Reflexman:

Good Luck on the Bama Hunt!

I am headed to camp in Washington County Friday, gonna stay on stand til Monday afternoon... 

Well, I'll break tween dark to light!

Not sure if I'll get back out before end of season after that, but gonna try!

Get out and Hunt!


----------



## reflexman (Dec 20, 2007)

hey marlin 444 im goin up for my last hunt this year in pringle hunting for does only i have 62 acres and i got a real nice 8 point so im gono let the little guys grow another year and get a big boy in bama merry christmas everybody


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 21, 2007)

Back atcha refelxman...

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Hunting 12/29 & 30*

Hey All:

Plans chnaged this past weekend, was not able to get to camp; headed to camp Friday 12/28 to hunt through 12/30. 

Who is hunting this weekend?

Happy New Year!


----------



## GunRights4US (Dec 27, 2007)

I am!  Wooo HOOOOO!!!!!

I'll be driving up from Jax Friday night but I won't get until real late.  So I'll spend the night at my brother's in Milledgeville and sleep late and hit woods no later than lunchtime Saturday.  

I plan on sitting all day Sunday in one spot that looks really promising!  I can hardly wait.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 28, 2007)

*DHead'n that way directly...*

Alright Ya'll - Get out and Hunt!!!

Headed to camp after my Shower, Camo'n up and hook'n up the 4 Wheeeeeela!

Have a Good'n and Happy New Year Everyone!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Washington County*

At camp round 2:30 yesterday, unloaded... 

In ground blind round 3:30, got blew at round 5:15, out at dark... 

Heard coue shots, got back to camp as it began to rain... 

Member killed a 140 lb bore hog... 

Out in stand this AM, hunt til Noon prolly... 

Update later!

Get out and Hunt!


----------



## GunRights4US (Jan 1, 2008)

I managed about an hour in my stand Saturday afternoon.  Then God turned on the downpour and I couldn't see 20 yards in front of me.  

Sunday, I just slept in.  

Monday looked wonderful, but I had to travel.  :-(


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 1, 2008)

*Deer Processor*

I use South Riddle Deer Processing in Riddleville. According to their brochure phone is: 478-552-9427 or 478-553-6624. Email: lindseyharry@bellsouth.net

I was pleased with their service. Very clean, organized, etc. Since I was by myself, they even help me get some photos of my deer. 

One thing they told me was to try tp bring my deer to them with the guts still in them if possible. They said if they skin and gut, the  meat will be cleaner than it would with me dragging the deer field dressed through the woods. 

Here's a pic.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nice Buck...*



SWAMPFOX said:


> I use South Riddle Deer Processing in Riddleville. According to their brochure phone is: 478-552-9427 or 478-553-6624. Email: lindseyharry@bellsouth.net
> 
> I was pleased with their service. Very clean, organized, etc. Since I was by myself, they even help me get some photos of my deer.
> 
> ...



Nice Buck, I field dress mine at the 4 Wheeler - stays clean an I save $20.00...

See everyone at camp for the final weekend 1/12 & 13!

Get out and Hunt!

Oh, yeah... 4 does in 2 days!

No, I did not shhot'm... Cooulda, but lookin for Mr. Big in Bama!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 3, 2008)

*Here ya go Ron!  Got them two tens!*

Here ya go!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dos 10's...*



Shane Dockery said:


> Here ya go!



Alright Mr. Shane (Nice Hat)...

See you at camp this weekend for the season ender!

6 does and 2 spikes today!

Mr. Big is yet to show! 

Will be on stsnd tomorrow... 

Wish me Luck!

Get out and Hunt!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 4, 2008)

I was wandering if anybody else had some pictures of deer or other animals they have killed or have on trail camera they can post? I have a chance to get in a club near Deepstep I think it is called thats 2000 acres and just wandered what they deer were like down that way.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey deerbandit... 

Sorry I aint got no bigguns to show for this season...  

Checkout our club website for some pics - 

http://www.htrdnck.com/THC/


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Who is hunting this last weekend!!!*

Hey All:

OK, one more weekend in the Southern Zone this weekend 1/12 - 13...  

Who all's gonna be there?

Shane, Johnny (my Brother-in-law) and I will be in camp and on stand...  

Get in Friday night, hunt til 2:00 Sat. (Gonna go into town and watch the Green Bay Game at Puebla's in Sandersville... 

We'll be at the refreshment stand in Camo 

Come and join us!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nice Wash-n-ton County Buck!!!*



Big Mike said:


> I got this one in WA county on Jan 3 about 8AM



Thatsa Nice'n Big Mike!


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jan 11, 2008)

Ron...how much rain did you guys get last night?


----------



## cctanner (Jan 11, 2008)

over an inch in eastern part of the county


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Shane:

Boat Load in Sparta, so pack your Rubber Boots...  It's gonna be sloppy...

Today is my Wife's Birthday; so I'll be late getting to camp this evening...  

I'll either come in late or early in the AM...  

See you at Camp!

Ron


----------



## reflexman (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys had a good season what a blur cant believe its over gona try some pretitor hunting also gettin ready for spring food plots thinkin about puttin in a mix what are you guys going to plant in middle georgia im in pringle just south of sandersville


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey All:

Looks like a nice wet weekend to get down to the swamp and Pop a Porker... 

Me, Shane, Tom and possibly J-Willey my Bro in law & anoethr Woody's Member Jriley are gonna get down to the Swamps of Washington County out at Tomahawk Hunt Club and get us a Piggy Wiggler...  

Get out and Hunt!

Ron


----------



## reflexman (Mar 28, 2008)

*food plots*

hey guys whos planting spring food plots if so what are ya planting if the rain keeps up i was gonna put a couple small plots in just want to grow the deer


----------



## sticksnbones (Jun 19, 2008)

*New to Washington County*

I just joined a lease in Sandersville any information on when the deer start moving and the Rut in the area? Any info would be a big help..  
Thanks. and good luck in the 08-09 season...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 20, 2008)

sticksnbones said:


> I just joined a lease in Sandersville any information on when the deer start moving and the Rut in the area? Any info would be a big help..
> Thanks. and good luck in the 08-09 season...


Last week of October,first 2 weeks of November has been when I've seen the most buck movement in warthen area


----------



## RipTorn (Sep 6, 2008)

Same here.
Primary rut usually peaks during the 1st week of November (also near Warthen).


----------



## cquester5 (Sep 11, 2008)

OK Pete, you talked me into it, I am trying to arrange my schedule to be in camp from October 16 thru November 10 or so.....I should be there for the best of the rut.....wish me luck!!! Now,....can I hunt your best stand??!!


----------



## reflexman (Sep 22, 2008)

whats up near pringle / riddleville any rain how are the deer moving coming up in a week to stick a doe or pig thanks for info


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2008)

reflexman said:


> whats up near pringle / riddleville any rain how are the deer moving coming up in a week to stick a doe or pig thanks for info



No rain in at least a week, seeing alot of deer movement on the Warthen/Davisboro/Deepstep part of the county.


----------



## reflexman (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks quack hope my poor food plot makes it all right should be coolin down anyhow


----------



## sticksnbones (Sep 25, 2008)

Heading Up this weekend.  Friends went up last weekend but not much movement.   Has anyone been hunting?  Any reports?  Thank you and good luck!


----------



## reflexman (Sep 28, 2008)

headin up friday should be nice this week but need some rain neighbor already shot decent 10 point later


----------



## sticksnbones (Oct 7, 2008)

You guys get any rain?..  We planted our plots about a week ago but praying for rain.  Anything in Sandersville area?


----------



## reflexman (Oct 7, 2008)

no rain in sandersville we are just south in pringle my foodplots didnt come up well so i over seeded this weekend did get a doe at 40 yards my best bow shot to date meats in the freezer cant go wrong with that should rain middle of week keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## sticksnbones (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah,  I have been checking weather channel and it is calling for 80% today and tonight and 30% tommorow.  
Lets pray that they are right.  Congrats on the doe.  Thanks for the info and good luck!


----------



## reflexman (Oct 9, 2008)

hey sticks&bones neighbor said got a little rain wednesday night hope more on the way later


----------



## RipTorn (Dec 14, 2010)

When I posted in this thread in 2007, Dreamland Deer Processing had closed that year.

I was very pleased to learn that they re-opened this year (2010).  Their facility is clean and they are also certified to process wild pigs.  Operators Dwayne & Sherry Ice are professional and courteous.
The next nearest (unnamed) processor we used in the interim was kind of hit-or-miss......never really sure if you got your deer or a mixed bag of other hunters deer.  Sometimes we got cuts that we didn't request, and didn't get cuts that we did request.

If you hunt near the east Baldwin, south Hancock or north Washington County areas consider calling them and checking out their operation in Linton, GA

They will be on the GON Deer Cooler List next season.

Dreamland Deer Processing
(706) 444-6132


----------

